# 为什么我这里无法设置屏幕旋转？

## mathabstrction

$ xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left

xrandr: output VGA-0 cannot use rotation "left" reflection "none"

$ xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left --reflect x

xrandr: output VGA-0 cannot use rotation "left" reflection "X axis"

而且屏幕也没有旋转

 localhost /home/wu # xrandr -q --verbose -o left

SZ: Pixels Physical Refresh

*0 1920 x 1080 ( 477mm x 268mm ) *60 50 30 25

1 1600 x 1200 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 60

2 1680 x 1050 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 60

3 1600 x 900 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 60

4 1280 x 1024 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 75 60

5 1440 x 900 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 60

6 1280 x 960 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 60

7 1280 x 800 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 60

8 1280 x 720 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 60 50

9 1024 x 768 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 75 70 60

10 800 x 600 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 72 75 60 56

11 720 x 576 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 50

12 720 x 480 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 60

13 640 x 480 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 75 73 60

14 720 x 400 ( 477mm x 268mm ) 70

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal

Reflections possible - none

Setting size to 0, rotation to left

Setting reflection on neither axis

X Error of failed request: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

Major opcode of failed request: 139 (RANDR)

Minor opcode of failed request: 2 (RRSetScreenConfig)

Serial number of failed request: 14

Current serial number in output stream: 14

 我用的是ati显卡

----------

## Mountain mystic

提前道歉一下，我的汉语不是母语。

你的图形卡和平木支持你选择的图形么？

你有没有用转换器？（比如DVI转HDMI？）

请粘贴你的xorg.conf， 和

```
 xrandr | grep maximum
```

， 

```
xrandr
```

 的结果。

请emerge x11-misc/read-edid，然后看粘贴

```
 get-edid | parse-edid
```

 （可能需要root）。

----------

## mathabstrction

使用了一个DVI转HDMI的转换器

----------

## mathabstrction

xrandr |grep maximum

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2944 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384

----------

## mathabstrction

Section "Screen"

Identifier "default screen"

Option  "RandRRotation"         "True"

EndSection

----------

## mathabstrction

localhost /home/wu # get-edid|parse-edid

This is read-edid version 3.0.2. Prepare for some fun.

Attempting to use i2c interface

Looks like no busses have an EDID. Sorry!

Attempting to use the classical VBE interface

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f00 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

        Function supported

        Call successful

        VBE version 300

        VBE string at 0xc024c "AMD ATOMBIOS"

VBE/DDC service about to be called

        Report DDC capabilities

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

        Function supported

        Call successful

        Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers

        Monitor and video card combination supports DDC2 transfers

        0 seconds per 128 byte EDID block transfer

        Screen is not blanked during DDC transfer

Reading next EDID block

VBE/DDC service about to be called

        Read EDID

        Performing real mode VBE call

        Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x1 cx=0x0

----------

## Mountain mystic

xorg 在使用转换器时会有很多异常的事件。建议你换成非转换器的输入。

请试一下，输入 xrandr --output VGA-0 要改成你的图形卡出口。你的是DVI。应该是DVI-0 或者 DVI-X （X 为出入卡）。

实在没办法可以改xorg.conf但是我对这里没有很多经验。

----------

## mathabstrction

我把转接口换成HDMI连接线:

wu@localhost ~ $ xrandr --output VGA-0 --rotate left --reflect normal

xrandr: output VGA-0 cannot use rotation "left" reflection "none"

还是失败

----------

## mathabstrction

你的图形卡和平木支持你选择的图形么

z这句话我怎么也看不懂。

什么是选择的图形？如果你的中文实在是欠佳，也可以用英文说明

----------

## Mountain mystic

你的输出是HDMI。但你输入的命令是xrandr --output VGA-0 。你的输出根本不可管用，因为你选择的输出是VGA。。。

----------

## mathabstrction

我这是双显示器，两个屏幕都旋转不了

wu@localhost ~ $ xrandr --output HDMI-O --rotate left

warning: output HDMI-O not found; ignoring

u@localhost ~ $ xrandr -q

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2944 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384

HDMI-0 connected primary 1920x1080+1024+0 477mm x 268mm

   1920x1080     60.00*+  50.00    59.94  

   1920x1080i    60.00    50.00    59.94  

   1600x1200     60.00  

   1680x1050     59.88  

   1600x900      59.98  

   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  

   1440x900      59.90  

   1280x960      60.00  

   1280x800      59.91  

   1280x720      60.00    50.00    59.94  

   1024x768      75.03    70.07    60.00  

   800x600       72.19    75.00    60.32    56.25  

   720x576       50.00  

   720x480       60.00    59.94  

   640x480       75.00    72.81    60.00    59.94  

   720x400       70.08  

DVI-0 disconnected

VGA-0 connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   1024x768      60.00*

----------

## mathabstrction

wu@localhost ~ $ xrandr --output HDMI-0 --rotate left

xrandr: output HDMI-0 cannot use rotation "left" reflection "none"

wu@localhost ~ $ xrandr --output HDMI-0 --rotate left --reflect normal

xrandr: output HDMI-0 cannot use rotation "left" reflection "none

----------

## Mountain mystic

我在查一查。你能吧屏幕的model 给我吗？也有可能是你的ATI图形卡太老了。

----------

## mathabstrction

你还是不要说中文了吧。你的中文让人难以理解

----------

## mathabstrction

 *Mountain mystic wrote:*   

> 我在查一查。你能吧屏幕的model 给我吗？也有可能是你的ATI图形卡太老了。

 

你说的对，我用的显卡确实非常老

----------

## mathabstrction

[Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X

----------

## Mountain mystic

1）你有三张图形卡？ 是在crossfire么？

2）请查看你有xorg.conf 和 xorg.conf.d (/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d)，有的时候两个同时存在会有冲突和bug。

3）https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?296959-xrandr-not-rotating-screen <---这是我搜到的最跟你相似的问题了。

----------

## mathabstrction

1)我只有一张图形卡

2）查看过了，现在已经删除了xorg.conf，但是仍然无法旋转屏幕

3）需要花点时间慢慢看

----------

## mathabstrction

链接里面的问题和我的情况不一样

----------

## mathabstrction

wu@localhost ~ $ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation B75 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

----------

